# Has anyone treated nosema with coloidal silver?



## Miss Kraemer (May 1, 2008)

I'm hesitant to use chemicals and antibiotics. Most of the beekeepers at the local club think that is naive. I have seen colloidal silver clear up bacterial and fungal infections in people and animals. I think its safe, so I've been adding it to the syrup on my new colony for the past week. I'm not sure how much to give them. I also am considering spraying them with colloidal silver when I open the hive again in a few weeks. Has anyone used colloidal silver?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Do you know your colonies have Nosema? Which Nosema are you "treating" for?
Sheri


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*what is it?*

I had no idea what silver colloids were, so I did a search. There is a link below that talks about them.

http://www.silver-colloids.com/Reports/reports.html


----------



## Miss Kraemer (May 1, 2008)

*Nosema?*

I'm not sure at all what it is, Nosema is just a guess. Based on 30-50 dead/day some with pooped-out guts, crawlers, yellow and brown spotting on the hive. I just got them, but the queen is laying well and they all seem to be working hard. I used all new everything.
This is my first colony, so I don't know if this is just normal dead bee turnover, and the spotting is normal, the pictures on the internet of nosema had lots more spotting than I can see. It gets me down that my new bees might already be 'sick' The breeder I got them from treated them with apistan and fumigillin.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Sounds to me like your hive has some dysentery. 

Regardless, there is little doubt that colloidal silver is a "chemical",
so you might as well use something that is a little more tested
and known to have some effect on a beekeeping problem.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I don't recommend any people take colloidal silver. I personally know someone whose skin turned ashen gray from taking it. He looked dead and it ruined his life. It took him years to recover. It's not safe for people. Please use care.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Aisha said:


> I don't recommend any people take colloidal silver. I personally know someone whose skin turned ashen gray from taking it. He looked dead and it ruined his life. It took him years to recover. It's not safe for people. Please use care.


He recovered? If memory serves, Argyria is permanent.

Keith


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well meaning new beekeepers often begin with the philosophy of “no chemicals” but then start giving their bees concotions and potions made from what they believe are “healthy” and “natural” ingredients even though such things might be worse for the bees than “chemicals”. 

There have been some recent posts on BeeSource about fecal spotting from newly hived packages. Some have replied that the bees are likely sick and of poor quality. Others (including yours truly) have mentioned it isn’t all that uncommon to see some feces on the outside of hives for a few days. Part of the disagreement I think stems from the picture people are seeing in their own minds when they read something. You know the old adage that a picture is worth a thousand words. Without actually seeing what you are seeing it can be difficult to make any sort of accurate assessment of the situation.

If you are seeing feces on the outside of your hives and give them something that seems “natural and healthy” and then the spotting clears up it can be easily assumed that the potion you gave them cleared up the problem. But would it have cleared up anyway within the same period of time if you had given them nothing at all or treated them with something that has been proven to work?

Some of this stuff that gets put into hives does get into the wax itself. Also, its been shown that honey in brood boxes has sometimes been moved later on up into honey supers, so it is conceivable that some of what gets put into the nest could end up in your supers.


----------



## Miss Kraemer (May 1, 2008)

*Argyria (is permanent)*

You have to take thousands of times more than the daily recommended dose for your skin to turn blue. But its recommended to AIDS and Cancer patients all the time for fungal infections, and children with pink eye. Its safe if you follow directions. (I'm a nurse)


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

nosema is a protozoa and not bacteria, fungus, or virus. the recommended treatment for nosema is the treatment your supplier already gave the bees. fumigillin is a natural extract from the fungus aspergillus fumigatus. i'll go out on a limb here and say that your bees are going to be ok based on:


> the queen is laying well and they all seem to be working hard. I used all new everything.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nosema*



Dick Allen said:


> nosema is a protozoa and not bacteria, fungus, or virus. the recommended treatment for nosema is the treatment your supplier already gave the bees. fumigillin is a natural extract from the fungus aspergillus fumigatus. i'll go out on a limb here and say that your bees are going to be ok based on:


I think that they changed it to a Fungus


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Unbelievable*

A newbie/nurse who feeds her bees medicine meant for people and animals based on a guess. Miss Kraemer, are you going to feed your bees Imodium next? I hope you don't work for Kaiser, I would hate to end up as one of your patients. I live too near you to now feel safe.


----------



## PDCambs (Mar 25, 2008)

odfrank said:


> A newbie/nurse who feeds her bees medicine meant for people and animals based on a guess. Miss Kraemer, are you going to feed your bees Imodium next? I hope you don't work for Kaiser, I would hate to end up as one of your patients. I live too near you to now feel safe.


Hi Frank

Do you think ostracizing a new beekeeper for asking a question is going to help her continue to come forward and ask more in the future?

It's very easy for more experienced beeks to criticize newbies, I prefer to take the view they are doing their best with the information they have to hand, we can point out pitfalls and suggest alternatives, but only constructive criticism is constructive and helpful, IMO!


Best regards

Peter
Cambridge UK


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Who is ostracizing?*

You ask a ridiculous question, you get a ridiculous answer. She is welcome to shoot back.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Best method for nosema treatment? Well thought I knew!
I sat in on the class for nosema at the Big Sacramento convention this year. There was a four panal of experts on the subject.I walk out more confused than when I walk in, LOL.
I think we are all new-bee's on this subject. When the experts can't agree, where does that leave us poor folks out in the feild.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> I think that they changed it to a Fungus


 changed what to a fungus??

Miss Kraemer, do you see what you are getting yourself into by becoming a beekeeper? It’s not to late. Change hobbies while you still can!



> Its safe if you follow directions.


 the stuff was used long ago in medicine, but by the 20th century it had fallen out of favor, replaced by more modern antibiotics. Lately, it’s being marketed by the health crowd as a food supplement. (That is, if what I am reading from Google is correct.) 



> (I'm a nurse)


 (I’m a ski resort chair lift operator).


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

*How did "they" mess that one up?*

OK, Dan. Guess I was wrong on that one. From what I've read in the past nosema was classed as protozoa. A quick Google check shows 12,500 hits for nosema protozoa vs. 14,700 hits for nosema fungus.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Dick


The last edition of The Hive and the Honey Bee calls it a protozoan and the 41st edition of ABC & XYZ calls it an organism. Just in the last year they decided to change it to a Fungus. I think they did some DNA or some newer test that they were not able to do years ago.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*So the question was?*

Has anyone used Colliodal Silver, Well anyone?

I have it on my list of products to check, have read good things about it, kills viruses & bacteria, we all like that.

Need to test to find correct amount and how to deliver to the bee. Then see what happens.

For some of you, trace minerals are very inportant in all nutrition.


Larry


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Ishi said:


> Dick
> 
> 
> The last edition of The Hive and the Honey Bee calls it a protozoan and the 41st edition of ABC & XYZ calls it an organism. Just in the last year they decided to change it to a Fungus. I think they did some DNA or some newer test that they were not able to do years ago.




And in the 70's it was Global Cooling...in the 90's it was Global Warming...2006 it was Climate Change and today it's back to Global Cooling...


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Why are we wasting time on this silliness when there is a cure-all, already in place.
Cures nosema, foulbrood, mites, viruses; you name it!
Check it out:

http://www.magneticare.net/images/iMed~rxmagnets.jpg

AND, AND,,,if you strap one to your fuel line in your bee truck you will triple your mileage!
Really! It works!
Serious!
I'm not just making this up.
Why are you staring at me?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Sillyness, mot at all*

Harry, Go back 20 to 30 years in beekeeping, meet a ave. beekeeper in 1985, then tell him or her the following thing are being put on your hive, see what the reaction is, probably the same as your's now, disbelief.

Pollen Substitute
menthol
taktic
maverick
cumophose
thymoil
fumigillian-b
tylan
grease patties
essential oils. many varieties
nutritional supplements in pollen sub & syrup
etc.

So, when someone offers up a possible solution, I would suggest to look at it from the furture of beeking and were we need to be.

As stated many times on this site: 3 main things, Mite, Nosema & NUTRITION. This fits under nutrition.

Also, do some research in history of Europe, check out the Blue Bloods (Artisocracy) and there survival during the plauges.


Larry


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> Has anyone used Colliodal Silver, Well anyone?


Apparently only one so far.



> The Hive and the Honey Bee calls it a protozoan...the 41st edition of ABC & XYZ calls it an organism. Just in the last year they decided to change it to a Fungus.


Thanks Dan. Every book I have calls nosema a protozoa, but when I did a Google search, I did discover that it had been reclassified. Was my face red!  In fact one of the Google hits brought me right back to a BeeSource thread. 



> probably the same as your's now, disbelief.


Yeah! lighten up and chill out Harry!! Or have you forgotten about the ‘Delete me’ thread already?


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

It would be a good Idea to get your bees tested for nosema. If they have it, feed the colloidal silver for a week and then have your bees tested again. Feed for a couple more weeks, doing a test a week. It is best to try this on several colonys at once and You also need control colonys that are infected and untreated. Have them tested weekly also. This is the only way to find out if it works.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

allrawpaul said:


> It would be a good Idea to get your bees tested for nosema. If they have it, feed the colloidal silver for a week and then have your bees tested again. Feed for a couple more weeks, doing a test a week. It is best to try this on several colonys at once and You also need control colonys that are infected and untreated. Have them tested weekly also. This is the only way to find out if it works.


I would not buy honey from a guy who goes by the name ALLRAWPAUL if I knew he had put colloidal silver in his hives. All raw, but polluted with chemicals, probably not approved for bees.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Miss Kraemer said:


> You have to take thousands of times more than the daily recommended dose for your skin to turn blue.


MMmmm - there seems to be some debate of the actual dose required, though many silver products will not cause the effect (they cause no effect, good or bad, but that is another story), the problem si that they are so unreliable as to content that you never really know what you are getting. Many silver colloid preparations contain ionic silver salts.

http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php?xmlPrinter=true&xmlFilePath=journals/ijd/vol1n2/argyria.xml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyria
http://dermatology.cdlib.org/111/case_reports/argyria/wadhera.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11107524



> But its recommended to AIDS and Cancer patients all the time for fungal infections, and children with pink eye.


If you are talking about ingesting it, one would have to ask whom is making this recommendation. Silver is used topically on wounds. Ingestion . . .not so much, at least not by most folks with a license to prescribe . . . 



> its safe if you follow directions.


There is also no documented efficacy of colloidal silver when taken internally. It is an effective disinfectant at concentrations of approximately 5 ppm though. This is topical use, and on surfaces. Having said that it's use has been largely replaced by more effective, safer products.



> (I'm a nurse)


I am not.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Why are you staring at me?



'Cause we think you have a magnetic personality . . . 

Keith


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Good point Oddfrank! You will also have to do testing after the season to see if there is colloidal silver contamination in the honey and in the honeycomb. It May not be the greatest idea to do a lot of experimentation if you dont have the resources to use the proper meathods and test all the results.


----------



## sandesoils (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Miss Kraemer! Just a note about colloidal silver. I've been using it for over 8 years. I make my own using medical grade silver. It is the ONLY way to trust it. One will NEVER turn grey if they use 99.9% food/medical grade silver in it's preparation. Know your source!! Anyone who comments against it has not done their research or homework. I like your thinking about researching for a new approach. Where would we bee if everyone followed the leader?


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*silver*

so miss kramer did th silver help?


----------



## RoseDeResht (May 19, 2011)

The product is well documented to work in mammals of several species. I have never read anything about it on insects. Miss Kraemer- can you tell me what about your results with your bees? Do you know of a good vendor, or have any experience with this site: colloidshttp://www.purestcolloids.com/effectiveness.php Thanks.


----------



## chris bright (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just now discovered this thread. I am a keen advocate od colloidal silver and gold. I have used silver for twenty years in order to solve a life long Candida yeast condition that had gone systemic. I asked my Russian contact beek as to their controls for bee ailments and when he got to Nosema he described CS and how it also helped agains AFB. CS was our only antibiotic until Penecillin was discovered in 1942. CS can be made at home very simply. I have been taking CS for years and sell it in my 'comb honey for allergies' honey store.


----------

